# Time to introduce myself...



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello all...


Im John from upstate (Rome) NY...and Ive been creeping around here off and on for the last couple months...Fisrt let me say thanks for the help I have already received from everyone...This is a great forum, full of great people with an incredible amount of knowledge about the stuff we all love...knowledge I am hoping to absorb like a sponge...(perhaps some creepy evil black sponge or perhaps a zom...ooops...sorry...) 

I am here cuz I love this stuff...and it gets my creative juices flowin. Ive always been into cars, bikes, snowmobiles...anything with a motor...music...mostly heavy...and of course halloween and horror film....Zombies being my true fave thanks to a Tor Johnson mask I obtained when I was 8 yrs old and kept till the latex crumbled. 

For the last few years I have been compulsively growing my haunt supplies for no reason apparent to those close to me...basically...my wife and family think ive lost it...I have only so much yard space but find my garage and shed filled with props, mechanisms, masks, electronics... and basically any component you could use to construct some of those items as well...yet I am still very much a novice...especially with the electronics, which I am trying to slowly learn with the help of this site and other places on the net...But I think the bottom line is, I am unconsciously planning to one day do a real haunt...a hayride...warehouse....something...I just dont know when or how. As you can see, my sentences run long, my grammar bad, but my interest in Halloween and prop-building in particular, is immense. 

If anyone out there has an idea to embark on a haunted attraction in the upstate NY area please look me up...Ive got a really healthy start on a Zombie based, very animatronic haunt...and my wife would really like to get some of the younger trick-or-treaters BACK next year...something more likely to happen if the yard isnt completely littered with pneumatic corpses and severed heads...

I am very happy to be here. Sorry it took me a while to say hi...and I want to say THANK YOU in advance to the folks I know I will learn from here. That said....its time to go make something creepy. How many days till' Halloween anyways?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello,welcome


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome John!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, and as always we like to see pics of your work too.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the party Undead41.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

We'd love to see pictures of your work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, undead!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome John.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome wishes to the forum as the other memebers have done so.
This is a great forum, filled with a lot of folks that are the the most frindliest ones you ever may meet. Wecome to the madness.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the madness John. It's good to see another upstate New Yorker in the forum. I'm sure you'll feel at home. I can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome we will definitely foster your addictions


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

glad to have a fellow zombie nut!

welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome John...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Howdy!


----------

